# exo-terra 60x45x60 terrarium



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm going to buy 1 to house a GTP how much do they normally sell for??

I've found 1 on ebay for £74.50 delivered is this cheap??

cheers
Jon


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

Yeah thats about right so if that includes delivery as well then that's very reasonable. Hope it doesn't turn up smashed to pieces though!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

try southern aquatics you'll find cheaper

Exo Terra All Glass Terrarium - 60 x 45 x 60cm - Southern Aquatics & Pets


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

i kept my gtp in one was a good viv for it but i would get some thin ply or plastic to cover the mesh lid up (i did 3 of the 4 mesh bits) help to help heat and humidity in viv and with the 4th one open still got lots of fresh air in viv only my opinion.!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

rob-stl-07 said:


> try southern aquatics you'll find cheaper
> 
> Exo Terra All Glass Terrarium - 60 x 45 x 60cm - Southern Aquatics & Pets


 
they don't deliver exo terra's though


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Exo Terra Glass Terrariums


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Ebay

exo terra terrarium /vivarium 60 x 45 x 60cms on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 26-Feb-08 18:40:59 GMT)


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

jonnydotcom said:


> I'm going to buy 1 to house a GTP how much do they normally sell for??
> 
> I've found 1 on ebay for £74.50 delivered is this cheap??
> 
> ...


 


rachel132002 said:


> Ebay
> 
> exo terra terrarium /vivarium 60 x 45 x 60cms on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 26-Feb-08 18:40:59 GMT)


got a feeling it's the same one..

£65.50 + £9.00 = £74.50


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

Meko said:


> got a feeling it's the same one..
> 
> £65.50 + £9.00 = £74.50


 
yep same 1,
888reptiles do 1 as well cheap an they also do the dual top canopy it works out at £135 for both delivered


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

rachel132002 said:


> Exo Terra Glass Terrariums


£93 bit too expensive, shame though as there showroom is only 18 miles from me


----------



## burrow (Nov 5, 2007)

rachel132002 said:


> Ebay
> 
> exo terra terrarium /vivarium 60 x 45 x 60cms on eBay, also, Reptiles, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 26-Feb-08 18:40:59 GMT)


 
Careful here - i bought one off of them before xmas and it was a nightmare. I had so many problems with citylink, the courier they use. The first one got 'lost' then the second one went missing too, it was then meant to be at my local depot waiting for collection, except it turned out it was still at the original depot waiting to be sent. I took 3 separate days holiday off work to stay in and wait as i was told on each occasion it would definately be there that day. In the end i had to go collect it, only to find out it had a crack in the glass. I had to get a refund and bought one elsewhere, who delivered it to me personally.


----------



## jonnydotcom (Sep 8, 2006)

cheers i was thinkin about gettin it from 888reptiles anyway, after lookin at there site they do most of the other stuff i want as well.


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

hey wait a min im just gonna find a link for you


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

Hemswell Fish Farm Stock Details

£72 + £4.95 Del.


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

I ordered a Exo Viv from that cupar place, but their online store, not ebay, and guess what.... smashed glass! They are sending me another so fingers crossed for that.


----------



## emmzy (Jan 24, 2007)

i got mine from everythingforpets.co.uk there not bad i got a discount for buying alot of stuff at once and i think if u spend a certain amount u get free postage dont know if this was just a special offer tho... anyway theyr good an ur tank comes in a wooden crate very secure.. infact i had to phone someone very clever with a screwdriver to open it for me lol im useless at technical things!


----------

